
Ask HN: Help - yourkin
I&#x27;m stranded with a MacBook Pro with a totaled screen a MacBook with an account where my iCloud is not enabled, no phone &#x27;conveniently&#x27; left at flat by one of the I would say aggressors aka crazy ex-girlfriend. So entering the password for iCloud falters at 2 factor auth.<p>The MacBook also has a cracked screen and coincidentally? it seems to be getting worse as are the keys, many of which don&#x27;t click well.<p>I need to get access to some of my contacts, how do I do it in this circumstance?<p>On the other hand access to my data might be what the crazy ex and gang wants so maybe it&#x27;s better as is.<p>Thoughts?
======
yourkin
ps passwords are in 1password so to get to it I need to setup iCloud.

The ex-girlfriend physically attacked me and tried to lock me down in the flat
by stealing the key. I got the key at the cost of dropping my MacBook Pro,
shattering the screen. The 11" MacBook is hers (she left it behind in a hurry)
with an account I created for myself just in case from which I am writing now.

I can't log in to her acc as it is an admin account. Sorry for the drama but
HN is about the only social network I can login to now and get some
support/advice.

PS. Got an idea, while writing the comment, that could work.

PPS. I am Russian and was born and live in Moscow, crazy ex is Russian too, so
that might explain some things.

